# Bosch 1617 height adjustment issue



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm having a problem with the height adjustment on my table-mounted Bosch 1617. Once I have the base set in one of the three detents on the motor, the motor can slide freely up and down within a range of about an inch. But when I turn the microadjust knob, the motor doesn't seem to raise or lower and I can't figure out why. The threaded rod does turn through the plastic clip that with the tab for the detents, so unless I'm missing a part I fear I might just be overlooking something really obvious.

I took some pictures to see if that might help troubleshoot. If anyone has thoughts I'd really appreciate it - and if you need more info, just let me know and I'll circle back with answers. Thanks!

Edit: I looked at a diagram blow-out of the base and I'm wondering if I'm missing the retaining ring (part 70 at this site: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bosch-1617-0601617039-shop-router-parts-c-128_1119_3107.html ). If that's the case, I'm wondering whether I should just get a box of assorted clips from Harbor Freight or somewhere else for less than the cost of ordering one Bosch clip with shipping - http://www.harborfreight.com/300-piece-e-clip-assortment-67653.html. (Or if someone knows the size of that e clip I could just get a couple from a hardware store, presumably.)


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have that router, and noticed the adjustment mechanism is a weak point. It is pretty funky how it works, as a spring loaded part just slides along the inner wall of the base to make adjustments. However, the threads are pretty fine, so I never needed to use the microadjust. To me they are a marketing gimmick, and not all that useful. 
If the knurled plastic knob doesn't adjust the height, then by all means get that fixed. I would stick with factory parts only.
Good luck resolving your issue.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Also, I'm going to ask a very dumb question but whatever. Assuming the problem is the e clip/retaining ring, what exactly does that clip do in the context of the router lift mechanism?


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe I mis-stated the problem - I thought the threaded rod was the microadjust. That's what I'm having the problem with; when I turn the knob the threaded rod turns but it doesn't raise or lower the motor. I edited my OP and title to clarify.

Just so I fully understand my tool, what is the microadjust feature if it's not the threaded rod?


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I think you have the right idea. The knob and the measurement ring should be tight against the metal frame that holds the threaded rod. You should not have the gap that is shown in the first picture. It should always be tight like the second picture. Who did you buy the router from? I would expect them to fix it or replace it


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought it off Amazon more than two years ago, so I doubt I'll be able to get them to replace it.

When I looked at the parts diagram, I didn't see a specific part that holds the knob and measurement ring tight against the frame - am I missing something? When the router is mounted in a table, can I just push up on the knob until it's tight against the base before I turn it?

Basically, I'm wondering what the fix is here, if that's the problem. Thanks!


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, after doing a little research and thinking about what I'll be using my router table for I decided it makes sense to upgrade to the 3.25hp Triton TRA001 and sell off my Bosch 1617. The Triton is beefier and has a much better lift mechanism, and the clincher was that Home Depot has it on sale for $225. Unfortunately, it's out of stock at Home Depot but Rockler agreed to sell me the same router for $250 and throw in a $25 gift card to kind-of price match. I'd rather give my money to Rockler than Home Depot anyway.

Now I'll just need to figure out where to drill out my Bosch RA1181 mounting plate to accept the Triton. If anyone's encountered this before, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I used one of those in a table for years with great results.

Sorry for the stupid question, but you're releasing the lock lever before trying to adjust, correct?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Did you determine if you were missing the clip on the bottom of the adjusting rod? It seems that would cause the problems you describe as the rod would be allowed to 'float' unsecured. If you don't know the size needed, just take the adjusting rod down to your local hardware store and find one that works. If you are going to sell it off, you can usually get more for one that works properly 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Also, I m going to ask a very dumb question but whatever. Assuming the problem is the e clip/retaining ring, what exactly does that clip do in the context of the router lift mechanism?
> 
> - ADHDan


If that clip is missing, that is your problem. Mine came off. Had to get a replacement from the hardware store.


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

I fixed the missing clip issue a couple of years ago with a drill stop collar purchased for a couple of bucks from Home Depot. Been working perfectly ever since. That flimsy clip makes me wonder about the "vaunted" Bosch engineering.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome, thanks all for the responses! I have some drill stop collars so I can try putting that on the rod to see if it fixes the problem, and if so I'll get an e-clip for a permanent fix. Can you describe precisely where I should be putting the stop/clip? I feel stupid, but between your advice and the parts diagram I'm having a hard time visualizing where it goes.

(Oggie, I am releasing the lock lever before trying to adjust.)

I already did order the Triton router from Rockler, but they have a pretty good return policy so I figure I'll fix the Bosch and see how it performs, compare it to the Triton, and then either return the Triton or sell the newly-fixed Bosch.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Darn, now you'll have to keep both routers.
Good choice on the Triton.

As far as the Bosch, isn't it just a missing spring clip? It looks like a snap ring.
Toolpartsdirect has a schematic… it is called a retaining ring part #70 and costs 66 cents. 
http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/bosch-1617-039-shop-router-060-1617-039.html


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> I fixed the missing clip issue a couple of years ago with a drill stop collar purchased for a couple of bucks from Home Depot. Been working perfectly ever since. That flimsy clip makes me wonder about the "vaunted" Bosch engineering.
> 
> - lumbermeister


Yep, that is what I used on one of the bases (I have two).

Your are going to love the Triton. I can tell you that ahead of time.
I have both routers in a table, but theses days, The Triton gets the most use.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101964


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

> Darn, now you ll have to keep both routers.
> Good choice on the Triton.
> 
> As far as the Bosch, isn t it just a missing spring clip? It looks like a snap ring.
> ...


That's what I thought, but isn't that clip at the top of the threaded rod? Other posters (e.g. MrUnix) referenced a clip on the bottom of the rod that keeps it from floating unsecured. I'm going to be honest, I feel like I'm missing something completely obvious - probably because I'm having a really difficult time visualizing the mechanics of the lift without actually seeing a properly-working model in action.

Can you guys help set me straight?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

LOL.. ok, if you have it mounted in a table upside down then the bottom is what you probably consider the top. According to the parts diagram, that adjusting rod has a knob on one end (top if held in the proper direction, #48), runs down through the indexing mechanism (#49 et al), and then has a clip on the end (part #70 in the diagram) that holds it in place. There should be a groove machined into the end of the rod for the clip to snap into just past what looks like a threaded section of the rod. Here is the relevant portion of the parts diagram:










Hope that makes sense.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## lumbermeister (Dec 24, 2012)

I think you will find the solution to you problem, with pictures, here
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?62437-Fixed-a-problem-with-the-Bosch-RA1165&highlight=bosch


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

> LOL.. ok, if you have it mounted in a table upside down then the bottom is what you probably consider the top. According to the parts diagram, that adjusting rod has a knob on one end (top if held in the proper direction, #48), runs down through the indexing mechanism (#49 et al), and then has a clip on the end (part #70 in the diagram) that holds it in place. There should be a groove machined into the end of the rod for the clip to snap into just past what looks like a threaded section of the rod. Here is the relevant portion of the parts diagram:
> 
> - MrUnix





> I think you will find the solution to you problem, with pictures, here
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?62437-Fixed-a-problem-with-the-Bosch-RA1165&highlight=bosch
> 
> - lumbermeister


You mean your brains don't have automatic y-axis inversion?

Thanks very much; both of those replies were very helpful and make perfect sense. I put a drill bit collar on last night and that seems to have done the trick. Given that I should have a Triton 3.25hp router for my table next week I may end up selling the Bosch, but at least now I know to go get an e-clip before I do.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Dan, do you have the plunge base for the Bosch? If not, you could prolly find one on ebay. Then you would have a nice setup. The plunge base is nice for hand held operations.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't have the plunge base for the 1617, but I have a Porter-Cable 895 with fixed and plunge bases for handheld routing, plus a Bosch Colt for smaller operations and an old-enough-to-be-good Craftsman router as a backup. With the Triton on the way, I'm not sure I can justify having four handheld routers plus one in the table .


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

That e clip in there is the weak link. Mine slipped out of the groove within a couple of month of putting it into my router table. Do yourself a favor and order 10 or so of the clips from Bosch, I'd also get a couple of the adjustment rods because eventually with those clips slipping out it's going to wear out the groove. Shipping will still be more than all of those parts combined. You want item 44 and 70 in the parts diagram.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't even bother with an e clip; I tried one out at the hardware store and swiftly decided to splurge for a metal collar and a nylon washer. For $3, it was less than shipping alone for a replacement part and it feels much more solid.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you hold the adj rod down and rotate the knob *#48) you will see #45 move up and down. The drill stop collar is probable the best solution. The e-clip is a special "wave" e-clip, to preload it against the housing to keep the e-clip tangs from jumping out of the groove. I installed the e-clip upside down and it climbed out of the groove. A new shaft and properly installed e-clip fixed it, but the drill stop collar is probably the best fix.


----------



## Arankaspar1 (Apr 20, 2021)

Has anyone figured out which T-bolt size would fit best?
What a crappy solution to a router table. I know it's a budget product but they really *Bosched* the job this time.

At this point I may as well put a lead screw stepper motor in. If I do I'll provide a how-to.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I just put my 1617 on the scrap tool pile. It just wasn't worth the effort.

It's right next to the Bosch colt.


----------

